# pictures



## Sandra-Kim (Oct 24, 2009)

Hey,

Some off you ( the most people ) in this forum don't belive that i am a fulltime furry, wearing fulltime fursuits now i have upload some photo's of me here the link http://a04-b04.mypicturetown.com/P2PwebCmdController/pictureBank/myPhotos.html


Yours Sandra-kim


----------



## BadgerBadgerBadger (Oct 24, 2009)

Link doesn't work, it says you gotta log in.


----------



## the_donut_master (Oct 24, 2009)

Try again, Sandra... I wanna see these pics


----------



## Sandra-Kim (Oct 24, 2009)

the_donut_master said:


> Try again, Sandra... I wanna see these pics




If you knows a good site where i can upload my pictures
( not flickr or picasa they upload don't work on my mac book ) than i will upload again.

hugs

Sandra-Kim


----------



## FurrIs4Ever (Oct 24, 2009)

Try photobucket....Iam quiet curious to see these myself. If you are a full-time furry...do u work from home? Or does work allow this?


----------



## Kaamos (Oct 24, 2009)

Sandra-Kim said:


> If you knows a good site where i can upload my pictures
> ( not flickr or picasa they upload don't work on my mac book ) than i will upload again.
> 
> hugs
> ...



http://photobucket.com/
http://imageshack.com/


----------



## Sandra-Kim (Oct 25, 2009)

FurrIs4Ever said:


> Try photobucket....Iam quiet curious to see these myself. If you are a full-time furry...do u work from home? Or does work allow this?




It is also my work, i work for tv, shop openings in theme parks end more to entertain the people as furry.

sandra-kim


----------



## Sandra-Kim (Oct 25, 2009)

I have my pictures now send to photobucket see this link http://s814.photobucket.com/albums/zz69/Sandra-kim/
i have a vieuw pictures placed thare more to come if i have more time to do the uploads

huges Sandra-kim


----------



## Bittertooth (Oct 25, 2009)

Nice pictures.  i suppose that's also you in your forum avatar and profile page picture.


----------



## Felicia Mertallis (Oct 25, 2009)

I don't get it. What do you mean by a full time furry?


----------



## Sandra-Kim (Oct 25, 2009)

Felicia Mertallis said:


> I don't get it. What do you mean by a full time furry?



Fulltime furry means that i have all my clothing replaced with fursuits and i own no clothing any more and see my fursuits as my normal day clothing

hugs Sandra-Kim


----------



## BadgerBadgerBadger (Oct 25, 2009)

Please tell me you wear undies under there XD But wow, are all those suits yours? That's pretty cool, being a full time furry is pretty extreme though, I've never heard of it, but good on you for being the first I've seen. I wouldn't wanna do it though, fur is so hot and sweaty.


----------



## Sandra-Kim (Oct 25, 2009)

BadgerBadgerBadger said:


> Please tell me you wear undies under there XD But wow, are all those suits yours? That's pretty cool, being a full time furry is pretty extreme though, I've never heard of it, but good on you for being the first I've seen. I wouldn't wanna do it though, fur is so hot and sweaty.



I wear nothing under my suits

sandra-kim


----------



## BadgerBadgerBadger (Oct 25, 2009)

lolew


----------



## Geek (Oct 25, 2009)

If this is the real you: http://i814.photobucket.com/albums/zz69/Sandra-kim/433465290_5_PKN9.jpg

Why you're hiding such a pretty face behind masks ?


----------



## BadgerBadgerBadger (Oct 25, 2009)

Geek said:


> If this is the real you: http://i814.photobucket.com/albums/zz69/Sandra-kim/433465290_5_PKN9.jpg
> 
> Why you're hiding such a pretty face behind masks ?



That's what I said.


----------



## Fay V (Oct 25, 2009)

that's mighty suspicious. 
Particularly this fox 

See when I was making my fursuit I looked for fox pics to see what style i would shoot for and came across this blog. 
You are so full of shit I am actually at a loss for words. 

Also a quick search through mixedcandy uncovered this which looks suspiciously like this the FD page can be found here

That seriously took five minutes, who knows what a real search would turn up. I hope you get some serious help soon because there has got to be something seriously fucking wrong with you. 
http://db.fursuit.org/index.php?c=viewsuit&id=1026


----------



## Jyaki (Oct 25, 2009)

Sandra-Kim, I believe you just got SERVED.


----------



## Sandra-Kim (Oct 25, 2009)

Fay V said:


> that's mighty suspicious.
> Particularly this fox
> 
> See when I was making my fursuit I looked for fox pics to see what style i would shoot for and came across this blog.
> ...




I've bougt these suits via e-bay, the black and white suit is one of my first selfmade suits, but the most suits what i have i buy via e-bay or suitmakers in the usa

sandra-kim


----------



## Fay V (Oct 25, 2009)

Yeah, pull the other one. That first fox is obviously custom fitted for a male user, and I can't see why a person would get a nice suit from mixedcandy just turn sell it to some fucktard on ebay.
 but hell, maybe he hit hard times...really hard times, and sold it.
If you own all these suits then I'm sure you could post a picture of some of the suit parts together, say the two heads in question.a

not to mention Ravell attended EF less than a month ago in suit


----------



## Urbanwolf (Oct 25, 2009)

wait though.......what about your "time of the month"? imean don't they get all you know....disgusting?


----------



## Honey (Oct 25, 2009)

i laughed..


----------



## Origamigryphon (Oct 25, 2009)

You're not trying hard enough, seriously.

Anyone can throw together a bunch of different pictures of fursuits together on photobucket, even ones you don't own. What we want is a picture of your wardrobe, your closet, that is supposedly full of 60+ fursuits, not to mention the 'new one' that you got made of real coyote fur.


----------



## the_donut_master (Oct 26, 2009)

Agreed with all above statements... still sounds fishy Sandra. Try again...


----------



## Elessara (Oct 26, 2009)

Fay V said:


> If you own all these suits then I'm sure you could post a picture of some of the suit parts together, say the two heads in question.a


 


Origamigryphon said:


> Anyone can throw together a bunch of different pictures of fursuits together on photobucket, even ones you don't own. What we want is a picture of your wardrobe, your closet, that is supposedly full of 60+ fursuits, not to mention the 'new one' that you got made of real coyote fur.


 

^^^^ This ^^^^


----------



## Ozriel (Oct 26, 2009)

I am pretty sure she's a troll, because I've seen those suits at AC this pass summer.

Lol Plagarism.


----------



## SnowFox (Oct 26, 2009)

WTF Sandra-Kim WHY ARE YOU WEARING MY FURSUIT *>:[*


----------



## Ozriel (Oct 26, 2009)

SnowFox said:


> WTF Sandra-Kim WHY ARE YOU WEARING MY FURSUIT *>:[*



She took yer suit!!!


----------



## Fay V (Oct 26, 2009)

Which suit was it? I want to know the actual owners since there are some quite nice ones there.


----------



## Jelly (Oct 26, 2009)

SnowFox said:


> WTF Sandra-Kim WHY ARE YOU WEARING MY FURSUIT *>:[*



dude, she's menstruating in there
its over
all you've worked for


----------



## Ozriel (Oct 26, 2009)

Fay V said:


> Which suit was it? I want to know the actual owners since there are some quite nice ones there.



I've seen Ravell wolf's suit on FA and at AC, the off-color fox I've seen at AC, and I can't see the blog picture.


Other than that, the suits are more customed fitted for male body types, not females.
If those were her suits, they would be very baggy on her.


So my deduction is that s/he's a troll and needs to GTFO.

And if she had her period in those suits, I want to see a big fat bloody stain in that fox suit to know she is telling the truth dammit!


----------



## Fay V (Oct 26, 2009)

I think the off color fox is named Blanko or something like that. Komodog is the owner. 

Sad really, that white and black thing isn't so bad, the fur quality looks bad and there's weirdness with head shape and eyes, but overall it doesn't look bad for a homemade. If Sandra wasn't such a failure she might actually make something half decent to be proud of.


----------



## Jelly (Oct 26, 2009)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> And if she had her period in those suits, I want to see a big fat bloody stain in that fox suit to know she is telling the truth dammit!



Man.
What a creeper.

C' :

Welcome to the Disney of the death-coated mind, oh god get me off this metal steed made of boners to burnout city


----------



## Ozriel (Oct 26, 2009)

jellyhurwit said:


> Man.
> What a creeper.
> 
> C' :



Shaddup, I am being a detective AND the blood stain provides evidence.

Now do your job and get me my coffee.


----------



## Ozriel (Oct 26, 2009)

Also: The off looking wolf close to the bottom, that belongs to Granite Wolf.

Looks like she had a good time ripping off suit pictures from FA and the fursuit database.


----------



## Jelly (Oct 26, 2009)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Also: The off looking wolf close to the bottom, that belongs to Granite Wolf.
> 
> Looks like she had a good time ripping off suit pictures from FA and the fursuit database.



Detective Creep on the scene smelling your old underwear and finding where you trip on your way to masturbate.


----------



## Ozriel (Oct 26, 2009)

jellyhurwit said:


> Detective Creep on the scene smelling your old underwear and finding where you trip on your way to masturbate.



Stop that.
You are not going to let me live this down, aren't ya?


----------



## Jelly (Oct 26, 2009)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Stop that.
> You are not going to let me live this down, aren't ya?



c:


I was writing a spiderman song about how you smell underwear.
So, don't feel bad, its clear I have some kind of problem, too.


----------



## SnowFox (Oct 26, 2009)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> She took yer suit!!!





Fay V said:


> Which suit was it? I want to know the actual owners since there are some quite nice ones there.



To clarify. It was just a random comment, I don't actually own a fursuit. Probably should have ended the post with a :V



jellyhurwit said:


> dude, she's menstruating in there
> its over
> all you've worked for



D':


----------



## Ozriel (Oct 26, 2009)

SnowFox said:


> To clarify. It was just a random comment, I don't actually own a fursuit. Probably should have ended the post with a :V
> 
> 
> 
> D':



I made it on par with the rednecks from southpark quip: "He took yer jerb".


----------



## Fay V (Oct 26, 2009)

Yeah i realized it was a lol comment right after i posted >.> 
I think i was half wanting something like that to happen, would have been fucking hilarious.


----------



## Ozriel (Oct 26, 2009)

jellyhurwit said:


> c:
> 
> 
> I was writing a spiderman song about how you smell underwear.
> So, don't feel bad, its clear I have some kind of problem, too.



I am disappoint.


----------



## Jelly (Oct 26, 2009)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> I am disappoint.



get off my dick, bro
let me at least put some banjo music to it or something c:


----------



## Ozriel (Oct 26, 2009)

jellyhurwit said:


> get off my dick, bro
> let me at least put some banjo music to it or something c:



I am still disappoint.


----------



## Jelly (Oct 26, 2009)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> I am still disappoint.



fine
what do you want

also, how did this get turned around on me :'c


----------



## Ozriel (Oct 26, 2009)

jellyhurwit said:


> fine
> what do you want
> 
> also, how did this get turned around on me :'c



Because you make me disappoint in you.
And I am supposed to be your nigga.


----------



## SnowFox (Oct 26, 2009)

Fay V said:


> Yeah i realized it was a lol comment right after i posted >.>
> I think i was half wanting something like that to happen, would have been fucking hilarious.



It's ok, you have the cutest avatar ever (except jellyhurwit's of course). It excuses everything.


----------



## Honey (Oct 27, 2009)

Picture nr 4, first line is *Ravell*. *Build by Mixedcandy and owned by Ravell*.

Picture nr 1, line 2 is *Granitewolf*. That suit is *made by BlueFoxFursuits*. He later got a second suit made by Noblewolf. *Owned by Granitewolf*.

Picture nr 2, line 2 is *Yaff the fox*. *Made by Lacy and owned by Rakhan*.

Picture nr 3, line 2 is *Blanko*. *Build by* *Joecifur and owned by Komodog*. That is his first suit he also got another suit of his dragon. 

Picture nr 1 in line 3 is *build by Arendstudios*. I cant remember the name of the owner, but i met him at EF15. Nice guy.

Picture nr 3 line 3 is *build by Arendstudios* (if i recall corretly) and *owned by Nevermint* (aka JÃ¤eger). I dont know if he sold it later though.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Oct 27, 2009)

Honey said:


> Picture nr 4, first line is Ravell. Build by Mixedcandy and owned by Ravell.
> Picture nr 1, line 2 is Granitewolf. That suit is made by BlueFoxFursuits. He later got a second suit made by Noblewolf. Owned by Granitewolf.
> Picture 2, line 2 is Yaff the fox. Made by Lacy and owned by Rakhan.
> Picture 3, line 2 is Blanko. Build by Joecifur and owned by Komodog. That is his first suit he also got another suit of his dragon.
> ...



If that's all confirmed I wonder if this thread can be locked now and the OP banned as an obvious troll and for plagerism?


----------



## Zrcalo (Oct 27, 2009)

this thread = fail

what is /wrong/ with sandra-kim?


----------



## Fay V (Oct 27, 2009)

I think Sandra must have a mental problem, what troll is stupid enough to just grab random pictures and say it is them? On a furry site?


----------



## Ozriel (Oct 27, 2009)

Zrcalo said:


> this thread = fail
> 
> what is /wrong/ with sandra-kim?



Ass burgers syndrome.


----------



## Zrcalo (Oct 27, 2009)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Ass burgers syndrome.



yes. either that or head-up-ass syndrome.

although I think the two are synonymous.


----------



## ScrapeGoat (Oct 27, 2009)

Zrcalo said:


> yes. either that or head-up-ass syndrome.
> 
> although I think the two are synonymous.




In the medical industry we call that a "recto-cranial inversion".


----------



## Honey (Oct 28, 2009)

Trpdwarf said:


> If that's all confirmed I wonder if this thread can be locked now and the OP banned as an obvious troll and for plagerism?



I guess i could write and ask all the owner since i know some of them.


----------



## Felicia Mertallis (Oct 29, 2009)

Ooooh. Its a troll.
Okay. Cause I was like...WAT. HOW WOULD YOU REPLACE YOUR ENTIRE WARDROBE WITH FURSUITS.
WAT.


----------



## Ozriel (Oct 29, 2009)

Felicia Mertallis said:


> Ooooh. Its a troll.
> Okay. Cause I was like...WAT. HOW WOULD YOU REPLACE YOUR ENTIRE WARDROBE WITH FURSUITS.
> WAT.



.....
It took you that long to figure it out?


----------

